# Chessy pup



## jprasmus (Dec 10, 2007)

I was researching chessy pups and read a few of the past discussion threads on the site. Just wondering if anyone new of a good chessy line or a breeder that had smaller pups? This summer around June or july I will be looking for a pup. It will have to be an appartment dog for a year or so. I would like to find one in the 65-70lb range. Any suggestions?


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Don't take this the wrong way but not to many reputible breeders are going to want to place a chessie pup in an apartment home. Why not just wait a year (I know that might be hard), but you would be doing the chessie pup a favor. What would you do with the dog when your gone to work, school or what ever? Maybe you have different accomidations then the normal apartment set up and in that case it would maybe work out. I'm guessing the apartment deal is why you haven't received any responces on Team Chesapeake. I guess I lived in an apartment in my college years and I really couldn't imagine keeping a rambuncchase (sp?) chessie in it. I hope you get a great chessie some day, theres nothing better!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I have one that is 15 months old and lives in the house with us. He weighs in at pretty dang close to 100 lbs. He's been a doll since he was a little guy. Never cried at night, in his crate, and to this day has not peed or pooed in the house at all since a couple of puppyhood accidents. I think that that may be the exception to the rule though. Doesn't even bother the Christmas tree.

If you do decide to get one and move him into that apartment, I hope you have A LOT of time to spend running him. They are very energetic and need a lot of exercise and play.

I can't say for sure, but I think if I were to do it over again, I might look at getting a pup in the spring, so as to be able to get him out his first year. Bill the Chessy was a summer pup and he went the first season in WIsconsin with me, but he couldn't do much other than splash out and get soaked when I set the decoys and then get chilled. Little guy spent more time in my parka than I did that first year :lol:

Overall, if you have the time to spend and the tact for training them, I don't think you will go wrong. They are big, tough dogs with a clownish personality, serious work ethic, with great intelligence and instinct.

I like Bill the Chessy very much.

From this:









To This:









Good luck with the puppy, :beer: 
Dan


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree if you do get a Chessie and have him in the apartment make sure you run him a lot. Mine is 1 year old now and he requires a lot of activity. He has been a great dog since day 1. Very good with other dogs and kids. He is very loyal to his owner and a great hunter. I couldn't be more happy with him. He get's run for 2 miles a couple times a week on a dirtroad by my house.

From this at 8 weeks









To this at 1 year 105lbs


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

duckcommand said:


> I agree if you do get a Chessie and have him in the apartment make sure you run him a lot. Mine is 1 year old now and he requires a lot of activity. He has been a great dog since day 1. Very good with other dogs and kids. He is very loyal to his owner and a great hunter. I couldn't be more happy with him. He get's run for 2 miles a couple times a week on a dirtroad by my house.
> 
> From this at 8 weeks
> 
> ...


Nice looking dog. Big too. Great pic. He looks very serious. 
Where did you get him. I see you're in CO. I think that's where Northern Flight kennels is out of if I'm not mistaken. Is he one of their Chessies?

Good work,
Dan


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

Got him from a breeder north of Denver that focus's on hunting Chessie's. Can't remember the name I have it at home. He was recommended by a friend. The dad and mom are good looking dog's and good hunter's.

He is still getting bigger. Not sure what he will top out at. He sure loves to hunt though and takes it very serious. When I get up for work at 4:30 am every morning he thinks he is going hunting.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I think northern flight kennels is in Idaho if I'm not mistaken.

both Great pictures!


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey guys nice look'en Peakes! Here's a few pics of mine and one of there offspring.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Couple more.


















Northern Flight is out of New Plymouth, Idaho.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

CDK...awesome pics. Love that one standing in the decoys.

:beer: 
Dan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

verg said:


> I think northern flight kennels is in Idaho if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> both Great pictures!


You're right. I guess I was reading about Bomber hunting geese on the CO river and got Colorado from that.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

You should PM Stonebroke, I think he breeds chessies.


----------

